# What's a stylish trim without a ton of neck hair?



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Desmond's hair is coming OFF tomorrow. I don't have the time or energy to keep up with it, and it's matting way too much and way faster than I can handle. 

My main problem is the back of his neck, which for some reason has been giving me way too much trouble as of late. I want to put him into a nice Modern tomorrow, but is there anyway I can make his neck hair manageable and short without leaving him looking dumb? I don't mind a nice, cute crest, but I am just going crazy with all this thick hair up behind his ears and on the sides of his neck. It's _absurdly_ thick. 

I would reeeeeally appreciate pics, if you have them, of poodles pulling off short-ish neck hair and still looking stylish and interesting! Thanks in advance if you have any!!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

What about a stylish lamb?










That's Paris in a lamb by FD










I've always liked Gunthers clip

Gunther | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Note that there is still some neck hair in that pic of Paris (which is leaning more towards a german trim than a lamb with that tail & shorter ears) but you can get it pretty blimmin minimal and still leave *just* enough to 'enhance'....


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Aidan, that pic of Paris has got to be one of my favorites.  I LOVE that haircut on her. That second pic is really cool! Never seen a short topknot looking that good.  
Des will probably look like Gunther a bit at the end, since I won't be doing much to his legs (I prefer the shaggy look on legs to the "just trimmed" scissored fluff with him), and plus his topknot is almost identical to Gunther's at the moment haha.  I almost forgot about that handsome boy, thanks for linking me to the photos of him.


----------



## PoodleLicious (Nov 17, 2010)

You can do a shorter continental with a shaved neck (yes all the way around)
I wish I had a picture, sometimes I keep my girl in this clip because she has fancy collars 

I call it a working continental I don't know it that is the correct term.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

hcc? 

i'm always a fan of the german you can go shorter or longer depending on your upkeep

scandinavian? but morea modern/scandi version? i had bella in one and just took it down shorter on the head neck


----------

